# Tattnall County



## dc410n1 (Oct 7, 2009)

No deer to date, Its been hotter than ten hells and been sweat'in my a off like a virgin in a cathouse. I did arrow a fat 150lb porker with 3" cutters. The acorns are everywhere, not good when trying to locate deer but its getting better. Just started seeing scrapes and passed on a doe with two spotted fawns. looking for some cooler weather. Hows your neck of the woods?


----------

